# Suddenly stopped (USB Linksys Wireless WUSB300N) Help Please



## lauren373 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi i've recently bought a Linksys Wireless-N USB Network adapter WUSB300N and have successfully connected to an open Ad-Hoc(i think, almost no experience with networks) and have managed to connect to the internet through it. 

The wireless network monitor software which came with the USB adapter said it was connected with roughly 50% signal and everything was working fine for about a month until yesterday morning when i woke up. I turned my computer on and connected to the network and it was around 50% connection as usual which normally is enough to give me a fairly fast internet speed, enough for any game i play. But despite the steady signal i was recieving and saying i was connected with no errors, the internet did not work at all. Browsers, games, instant messengers all couldn't connected to the net. 

I haven't changed any settings at all so i thought it could have been my firewall. Disabling the firewalls didn't help either. Does anyone have an idea why this is happening? 
The other question is can other people on this network access files on my computer or can i access theirs, is there a way to check? And if possible, how can this be done and could it be blocked?

If you need more info, i'll be happy to provide. 
Thanks for any help, Lauren


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.





I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

*PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## lauren373 (Feb 13, 2008)

I won't be able to get the information from the other party for about a week or two. The only thing i can say right now about the host's hardware for sure is that its dlink There is no encryption, windows wireless network programs and the adapter software connect to the open network automatically without having to fill out any forms at all. I know nothing has been changed on my computer. I've got xp home with service pack 2 i'm quite sure. Is there any way to get the internet up again because i don't even understand why there is a problem as its connected well.

Heres the info.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Pink Girl>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Pink Girl>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\Pink Girl>ping www.yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host www.yahoo.com. Please check the name and try ag
ain.

C:\Documents and Settings\Pink Girl>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [10.1.1.11] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
MACHINE <00> UNIQUE Registered
MACHINE <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Pink Girl>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : machine
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-52-F1-B1

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : IEEE802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-76-71-CE-6B

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com EtherLink XL 10/100 PCI TX NIC
(3C905B-TX) #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-5A-A9-8F-FB

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-N USB Network Adapt
er WUSB300N #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-7E-03-46-29
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.11
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 14, 2008 1:13:19
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 14, 2008 2:13:19
AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Pink Girl>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the make/model of the wireless router you're connecting to?



Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

PING 10.1.1.1

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## sirjack1 (Feb 16, 2008)

hi i am using my neighbours wireless router to connect to the internet i(with his permission  n my new flat until i get those "lovely people " at BT to come and sort a wired connection that should have been in 2 weeks ago but the old delay and fobbing me off seems to have prevailed. i have been receiving exactly the same problem as the subjects initial publisher.

i have an n class wireless usb connection and initially everything was fine i could game browse email and so on however, i came in from work turned ont the computer and the connection all seems to be screwed. it will connect to the wireless network i am using with a good signal strength however no data is being recieved and very little sent. Please help as i really need the internet.

i tried what you guys said regarding pinging etc (im pretty lame at computers! forgive me) and here is the data i got back

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DelBoy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-46-AA-C6-D0

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n USB Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-50-97-11
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.60
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 16 February 2008 20:17:12
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 February 2008 20:17:12

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>ping 10.1.1.1

Pinging 10.1.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 10.1.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>ping 10.0.0.1

Pinging 10.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.0.0.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=255
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.0.0.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=255
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 10.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 4ms, Average = 3ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>

any help would be much appreciated as im stuck and cant fathom why it would for no reason stop working i have also disabled my firewall temporarily while trying to ascertain the fault but to no avail.....plllleeaassee help there is no wep or wpa encryption on it to my knowledge as he sorted the initial set up for me

thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since you're connecting to an unknown router, and we can't determine if you really have permission, I don't think we can help you with this issue.


----------

